# To go for DE or Not!



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I've been here before when I was being tested for POF, during which time I was quite positive and was trying things like diet and acupuncture to reduce my FSH.  I had FSH tests, my first one being when I was 38.  My highest FSH was 80 although the last one I had was slightly over 20.  I finally had my last tests to test my AMH and a base line scan.  My AMH was 0.7 and my scan showed that I only had two follicles in one ovary and one in the other.  Since this result (in May, the day before my 40th birthday), my periods seemed to have stopped completely and hot flushes / night sweats have got quite bad.  I am resisting HRT.

Have just started acupuncture and Chinese herbs again but no changes 

My partner has been great, all of this happened within months of my seeing him, we both feel a little cheated that we hadn't met just a few years earlier.

So, we are now thinking about egg donation, I'm going round in circles with my decision.  My partner says that I need to be 100% sure before we try.

Would like to hear from people who are going through this or have been through it.  Or if anyone can send any links that I could read.

I've read lots of posts but all the terminology is a bit baffling


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

If you're thinking of donor eggs, I really recommend you take a look at suity's FAQs - see here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0. It's full of loads of fab advice and things to consider.

Using the eggs of our kind donors is the best thing I have ever done.

Good luck

Martha x


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Tra71

I am hoping to avail of egg donation also.  I dont think the decision made fully yet but as I research am making up my mind as there are so many things to consider.  

My preference would be to have a known donor but seems the UK clinics are pretty long.  

As the process is long enough you do not yet need to be 100% thats all i can say at this point, as you find out more, you will make up your mind along the way.

Jue


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Tra71,

We have just had our first cycle of DEIVF (in the 2ww wait with blood test next week). We'd had 3 failed OE cycles and with a very low AMH were given only 2-3% chance of conceiving with my OEs. 

It took me a while to get my head around DE, but I am 100% comfortable with our choice and feel I've been given another chance to try for the family we've dreamed of. I read 2 books that I found really helpful : 'Mommies, Daddies, Donors and Surrogates' and 'Having a Baby Through Egg Donation'. Both were available on Amazon. The Donor Conception Network is also a great resource and I was fortunate enough to be able to talk to a woman who had a 5 year old child who was donor conceived. There is also a great blog - think it's called 'The Other Side', which chronicles a woman's feelings about DE from pre-conception through the pregnancy and birth of her child. There's a link to it from the Donor Conception Network website.

In the end, we decided to go for treatment to the US. No waiting list and we were able to choose our donor and receive a lot of health/family/personal background info and photos, although the donor remains anonymous and would not be traceable. Given my age, we felt that would be the best option for us. However, I know that the waiting lists in UK clinics vary enormously and also that many women on FF have had great experiences with European clinics.

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you all the very best of luck with your journey.

Jen


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.  My partner and I went to the Fertility Show at the weekend which we found very useful.  After that and a lot of talking, I think we're coming round to the idea of DE.  We still have a lot of thinking and researching to do.  

Martha, it's great to read positive comments, it gives people hope and encouragement to keep going  

Jue, yes the waiting lists do seem long in the UK.  I am thinking about going abroad, although I would still want tell the child (if we are lucky) that they came from DE.  That's a whole other subject lol.

Jen, I hope all goes well and you are successful, the two weeks must go really slowly.  How did you find the distance to the US and the time difference?  I'll check out those books etc


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

PS, I changed my name from Tra71 to Angel_Delight, Tra71 was a little dull


----------



## coriander (Jan 8, 2010)

Dear Angel delight,
Just wanted to add to the thread that some UK clinics have reasonably short waiting lists to receive donor eggs through an egg share. I've recently investigating the London Womens Clinic (at Darlington) who quote a waiting list of about 6 weeks! - this has the advantage or disadvanage - depending on your point of view- of the child being able to trace the egg donor when they are 18.
Good luck on your journey - it's good to gather all of the info even though it sees overwhelming.

Coriander x


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks coriander, yeah I've heard that clinic mentioned a lot.  We'll look into it although we've kind of got our minds made up on going abroad now


----------



## babygirlforme (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi ladies,due to the age I have to go for DEIVF, I have not another choice, but first my tsh must be good, now it is very down, under zero, and I have anti-tpo... but when all will be good I go abroad for DEIVF.
Good luck to all!


----------

